# Wing chun vs boxing ( light sparring)



## dudewingchun (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys, new to this forum and kungfu magazine lol but iv been practicing wing chun for a bit ,and am kinda sad seeing all these wing chun vs ect or wing chun sparring and they dont do anything but gaurd hands and fail. So i want to start making sparring vids that show wing chun can be used :supcool:

heres my first one. Its just light sparring but the punches do have power and im using blue boxing gloves because at the time of filming i was thinking of doing a san da tourny and they use those gloves for some reason- which is annoying cause its cuts off a whole heap of hands






please let me know what you think :cheers:


----------



## drop bear (Aug 26, 2014)

Do boxers tend to flinch away from being punched?

Good to see you are getting out and testing your stuff.


----------



## dudewingchun (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh good point haha the guy im vsing is a very basic boxer and is my main sparring opponent so hes pretty cautious of me cause he knows, all my best sessions havent been filmed , i guess i should change it to streetfighter cause this will probably offend boxers :S


----------



## Rou30 (Aug 26, 2014)

Props for putting up vids of you using your training.

I would say, good sparring partners make all the difference. If you really want to try out your Wing Chun, then mix it up with boxers at a boxing gym, mix it up with mma guys on the mats, take your self out of your comfort zone. I can't judge much from one vid, but I think from viewing the clip, that you outmatch your opponent a great deal, I'd look for someone that challenges you & your Wing Chun. You really don't know what you have, until put under pressure. I think putting vids up of you sparring with good sparring partners(not saying your current partner is bad) would do Wing Chun a much greater service. 

Best of luck, will be waiting for the next vid


----------



## Kwan Sau (Aug 26, 2014)

thanks for the vid and putting yourself out there. I love pak sau also! Very versatile hand.


----------



## dudewingchun (Aug 26, 2014)

I might aswell link this one aswell, Same sparring session
this was about a year ago though haha


----------



## WcForMe (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the videos mate  

personally it's not the way I use Wc/Vt! But I now from experience it's easy to sit and criticise watching a video than doing it! Keep up the good work and hope you improve watching yourself! 

I wanna post a few sparring videos up myself but the problem I find is the minute the camera rolls nobody wants to look bad! So what is suppose to be a light spar turns into something else. Il try and video a few sessions for people to see! Id love feedback just like u! How long have you trained for now? The main thing is see is you need to improve your distance on the guy. Loads of low kicks available to you to use! Punching out of range is my pet hate for all! But at times I'm just as bad at it than the next guy! Training with other styles/systems/people is the way to go not just fighting Wc/vt guys all of the time!


----------



## dudewingchun (Aug 27, 2014)

WcForMe said:


> Thanks for the videos mate
> 
> personally it's not the way I use Wc/Vt! But I now from experience it's easy to sit and criticise watching a video than doing it! Keep up the good work and hope you improve watching yourself!
> 
> I wanna post a few sparring videos up myself but the problem I find is the minute the camera rolls nobody wants to look bad! So what is suppose to be a light spar turns into something else. Il try and video a few sessions for people to see! Id love feedback just like u! How long have you trained for now? The main thing is see is you need to improve your distance on the guy. Loads of low kicks available to you to use! Punching out of range is my pet hate for all! But at times I'm just as bad at it than the next guy! Training with other styles/systems/people is the way to go not just fighting Wc/vt guys all of the time!



Iv been training for a few years, although thats like 2-4 2 hour classes a week and some home training( go through phases of 2 months hardout training then 6 months lazy :S) so I dont think i am as good as i could be haha. Yea this isnt how I would spar right now too haha, I know what you mean about punching out of range, thats what all these sparring sessions are for, i can see what i need to improve on and hopefully in like a year ill be able to see the progress i have made by comparing old ones to new ,  quite a few things in this video i know i can improve  haha. You should upload!


----------



## WcForMe (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't worry mate you can't rush good progress! I'm gunna try and take some videos next week and post them up for general feedback! I also have been training for about 2.5 years for 3 to 4 days a week. 

I also think I'm not as good as I should be but it's a hobby. Yeah I love it and I put as much time as I can into it but work family and girlfriends come first as with most guys! Looking forward to seeing some more of you to see some solid progress! Don't worry when you see mine you can rip into me as much as you want haha! Distance and timing is sooo critical IMO to make wing chun work correctly! So many times I see people chain punching, kicking etc when there's no chance of hitting the opponent! It winds me up so much but yet I still do it in the heat of battle! I always try to remember wong shun leungs wise words. One step away then attack. Or something to that affect as I don't study wsl wing chun I can't remember the exact phrasing!


----------



## dudewingchun (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice looking forward to it, One thing also is that its hard to get a regular training partner and sparring partner - well it is for me, Theres a bunch of stuff i wish i could train more but i need a good partner and well there is none, apart from the people at my wc school . Solo drills are good but you still need to do live partner drills and sparring I think.


----------

